

The bAbI project - T-A
https://research.facebook.com/researchers/1543934539189348

======
smutton
I have to say that if it weren't for the styling of the text here, I would
have pronounced "bAbI" as "babble" instead of "baby" due to the unrecognizable
"I" and lowercase "L".

